#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-04
<nizarus> ping ubuntulog
<nizarus> goodbye locobot_4 welcome ubuntulog
<oix> plop
<Ahmed_Drira> BSR
<nizarus> re
<Ahmed_Drira> 3aslema  nizarus
<Ahmed_Drira> on un nouveau  bot  ou koi ?
<nizarus> oui Ahmed_Drira
<nizarus> ubuntulog va remplacer locobot_4
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/04/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<Ahmed_Drira> nizarus,  sur  notre page wiki y a  pas une page qui contient la charte pour les universités qui veullent  invité u-tn
<nizarus> une charte ?
<Ahmed_Drira> heuu  c'est à  dire ce  que  vous demander comme  votre logment le payment du transport ....
<nizarus> c'est pas une charte
<nizarus> plus tôt une démarche à faire
<Ahmed_Drira> justemment   je veut montrer  cette démarche à mon institu
<nizarus> beaucoup de mails ont circulé dans notre ML qui expliquent cette démarche
<nizarus> il suffit d'en trouver un
<Ahmed_Drira> okioki
<nizarus> je me rappel que ça fait pas longtemps j'ai écrit un mail avec tout les détails
<nizarus> mais je le trouve pas
<Ahmed_Drira> je le trouve :)
<nizarus> où ça ?
<Ahmed_Drira> sur l ML
<nizarus> dans tes mails ou dans les archives de la ML
<LinuxKiller> barra 9olna el salemou 3alay.com
<nizarus>  3alay.com 404 not found
<nizarus> :p
<LinuxKiller> lol
<LinuxKiller> ahla nizarus! ça va? :)
<nizarus> pas au top LinuxKiller
<nizarus> j'ai 300 copies à corriger
<LinuxKiller> lol rabbi y3inek
<LinuxKiller> 300!! 9adech t7eblek bech tsala7hom? :p
<nizarus> je viens de commencer et on verra quand est ce que je termine
<nizarus> :/
<LinuxKiller> rabbi m3ak!
<nizarus> thx
<nizarus> sinon quoi de 9 dans fedora 14
<LinuxKiller> sada9ni ltawa lé instalitou :p j'ai essayé la version live.. il parait parfait
<nizarus> :)
<LinuxKiller> j'ai 2 jours de repos = 2 jours pour tester fedora14
<nizarus> bon programme
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-05
<slimTN> hello
<sarhan> salut CRACK05 darkwise et slimTN
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sarhan> salem nizarus
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> wallahi fi béli j'avais un bug fi x-chat et je voyais pas le discussion :D
<nizarus> :D
<nizarus> alors la journée de l'ensi comment ça était ?
<sarhan> super
<sarhan> environ 25 participants  *
<nizarus> choftou rwa7kom 9addakchom khaybin
<sarhan> pk?
<sarhan> :O
<nizarus> et ma t7ebounech na3rfou ech sar
<nizarus> ti mahou ab3thoulna mail
<nizarus> et 9ouloulna comment ça était
<nizarus> et montrer nous les photos
<sarhan> wallahi ena j'ai des prb avec le serveur smtp :/
<nizarus> etc etc
<sarhan> elphoto mezelou
<sarhan> nestana fi farouk ki va me les envoyer
<sarhan> bon je go faire un compte rendu :)
<nizarus> sarhan, mouch 3andek blog ?
<sarhan> wi mais bon je suis entrain d'en creer un nv
<sarhan> l'ancien deviendra mon porte folio
<sarhan> et le nouveau hani tawa 9a3ed na3mel fel theme
<sarhan> html5 +css 3 et non compatible avec IE :D
<nizarus> un evenement comme celui la mérite un billet dans ton blog
<nizarus> et partage le billet avec nous
<sarhan> il est en somail depuis 1 mois
<sarhan> le nouveau est en construction
<sarhan> Tux-Tn.com :D
<nizarus> ayya a3mlelna compte rendu et 7otto fi el blog el 9dim
<nizarus> et kif ya7dher el jdid 7awlou el ghadi
<sarhan> eljdid bech ya7der cette semaine
<sarhan> ama ghodwa walla la7ad
<sarhan> donc chwaya sabr :)
<sarhan> walla taw ne5ou eb5atrek :)
<nizarus> et si tu fait un bon billet je le publierai à ton nom dans le "planet ubuntu" (si tu veux)
<sarhan> ok merci :)
<darkwise> Salem nizarus tu es là ?
<nizarus> ahlan darkwise
<nizarus> tu lag trop mon ami
<darkwise> ah bon !
<nizarus> ça fait 5 jours que je t'ai fais un ping :)
<darkwise> hya, désolé je ne l'ai pas vu,
<nizarus> ;)
<darkwise> je t'aurai répondu comme même ...
<nizarus> 3ala kol mabrouk el mouzed
<darkwise> 3aych 5ouya
<nizarus> ech semmitou ?
<darkwise> Wael
<nizarus> rabby ya7fdhou et inchallah mil therriya el sal7a
<darkwise> Amin :)
<darkwise> sinon, sava ?
<darkwise> tu n'aurai pas une idée sur un bon sujet de classroom ?
<darkwise> je veux dire
<nizarus> hmd :)
<darkwise> un sujet que tu veux partager avec les autres.
<darkwise> en fait, je vais même proposer un thread pour çà
<nizarus> hekka toute de suite non
<nizarus> mais demande aux autres
<nizarus> oui +1
<darkwise> d'accord, mais je te conseil de le faire
<darkwise> tu es obligé !!! :p
<darkwise> je vais insiter tout le monde à le faire ...
<nizarus> on va voir les sujets demandés
<darkwise> c'est ce que je vais essentiellement faire inchallah avec la loco
<nizarus> et on verra qui peut les animer
<darkwise> oui, exact :)
<nizarus> c'est une très bonne chose
<darkwise> J'espère :)
<darkwise> bon je dois y aller.
<darkwise> à bientôt sur le channel
<darkwise> salem
<nizarus> oki et donne un bizou a wael de la part de tonton nizarus
<darkwise> ha merci :)
<darkwise> yablagh
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS CRACK05 darkwise Neo31 nizarus ubuntulog
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> salut sarhan
<sarhan> ANIS, darkwise Goldenscorp Neo31 et nizarus
<sarhan> voila un petit article sur l'event de l'ensi : http://www.sarhanaissi.com/atelier-ubuntu-a-lensi/
<Goldenscorp> bien sarhan
<sarhan> j'attend les photo
<Goldenscorp> mais 3andi petite remarque
<sarhan> tfadhel :)
<Goldenscorp> mise le nouveaux logo ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> wallahi 7atitou
<sarhan> jé 5ayeb
<sarhan> rouge sur rouge :/
<sarhan> je prefere l'ancien moi :(
<Goldenscorp> rouge sur rouge =>  ??
<Goldenscorp> mais il y a 3 logo http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/Ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> ah c bon
<Goldenscorp> noir et rouge
<sarhan> ena j'avais téléchargé le rouge quand nizarus a montré les logo
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sarhan> logo mis à jour :)
<sarhan> merci pour la remarque Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> 2 rien 5ouya
<Goldenscorp> sans remarque 7ata 7ad la i9adim il + :)
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> re
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> 1 min je re
<nizarus> good sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, merci :)
<sarhan> en fait c koi l'outil qui gere vos images?
<sarhan> sur ubuntu.nizarus.org
<mawale> salut tout le monde
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est gallery
<nizarus> ahlan mawale
<sarhan> bonsoir mawale :)
<nizarus> sarhan, http://gallery.menalto.com/
<sarhan> merci pour le lien :)
<nizarus> mawale, ta touche capslock est en panne ?
<Goldenscorp> re
<nizarus> re Goldenscorp
<mawale> nizarus, for who???
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, talla3 echkoun installa ubuntu aujourd'hui
<nizarus> mawale, il n'y a plus les majuscules dans ton pseudo :p
<MaWaLe> lol
<sarhan> :D
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  lachkoun ?
<Goldenscorp> salut MaWaLe
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, sa9sou9
<Goldenscorp> bien
<Goldenscorp> ach kan 3andou ?
<Goldenscorp> fedora ?
<Goldenscorp> wala winzift
<Goldenscorp> ?
<nizarus> fedora
<Goldenscorp> ;)
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, nizarus jeyn lel SIB?
<Goldenscorp>  90%
<Goldenscorp> jay li sib
<nizarus> 50%
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: itfahimit ani et rami bich n3mil installer ubuntu comme serveur de donnee pour les bureaus et usines
<Goldenscorp> tawa i3malit une usine et le bureau de rami
<Goldenscorp> :)
<nizarus> bien Goldenscorp
<nizarus> sarhan, tu auras les photos de la journée ensi bien tôt ?
<sarhan> je l'espere
<sarhan> on a qu'une seule photo
<sarhan> prise par chamsedine
<sarhan> et c'etait avant le début de l'event
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  nizarus installation ubuntu est free ichmata fi winzift
<Goldenscorp> :)
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, tu as le droit de demander un payement pour ça c'est pas illégal
<Goldenscorp> fi bali
<sarhan> je vois que les gens s'interessent à ubuntu-tn 123 views depuis la mise en ligne de l'article :D
<nizarus> sarhan, quand on aura les photos je peux le reprendre et le publier dans le "planet ubuntu"
<nizarus> sinon envoi un mail à notre ML pour annoncer ton article
<sarhan> ok :)
<MaWaLe> sarhan, quel article????
<sarhan> http://www.sarhanaissi.com/atelier-ubuntu-a-lensi/
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le petit rapport de la journée ENSI
<MaWaLe> sarhan, mon clic ne devrait pas compter :p :p :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, si tu te connecte depuis irc.freenode.org il est deja compté :)
<MaWaLe> sarhan, all my clics aren't counted on any site :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, why? :O
<sarhan> are you chuck norris? :D
<MaWaLe> i'm tunnelling my connexion over an ssl tunnel on an anonymous proxy
<sarhan> and why u are doing this? :/
<MaWaLe> sarhan, and i prefer to be steven seagal than chuck lol
<MaWaLe> sarhan, i'm sharing a console session with my server at work
<sarhan> ok :)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<sarhan> bonne soirée @+
<MaWaLe> je vais y aller là
<MaWaLe> je dois redémarrer mes services réseau
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit tout le monde
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-06
<farkao> salut à tous
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla farkao
<farkao> je viens de lire ton mail Nizar$
<farkao> beh je voudrais bien remercier toute l'équipe de zied, nizar, sarhan, sabri et kangoulya et le mec li jeb le pack
<nizarus> tu peux le faire farkao via notre liste de diffusion
<nizarus> :)
<farkao> oui, Nizar j'ai voulu ama man7ebbech nkather les threads
<farkao> comment i s'appelle le mec li jeb le pack jusqu'à tunis?
<nizarus> il y a déjà le thread lancé par sarhan
<nizarus> c'est Rached le frère de Zied
<farkao> en effet 9a3dou barcha CDs raja3tHom 3an tri9 sabri
<farkao> on a eu besoin seulement de moins que 30 CDs
<nizarus> et sabri il va les remettre à qui ?
<farkao> Zied
<nizarus> oki
<ANIS> bonjour
<Ahmed_Drira> bonjour
<nizarus> bonjour
<ANIS> :-D
<Ahmed_Drira> svp  comment jepeut  faire la mise à jour de la base  de clamav
<Ahmed_Drira> ?
<Ahmed_Drira> je veut scanné  un  disque externe windowsienn
<nizarus> farkao, tu as les photos de la journée ou ils sont avec sabri ?
<nizarus> Ahmed_Drira, la doc la doc : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/clamav
<farkao> oui il y a des photos de la journée mais pour latelier il y a une seul
<nizarus> farkao, panne de piles ?
<farkao> non jai pas voulu interrompre
<farkao> jai pri une tof au début et c tt avant que la formation commence
<farkao> Nizar, cété une formation géniale ^^
<nizarus> temps mieux farkao
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> farkao, tu fais partie de la communauté tunandroid ?
<farkao> oui
<nizarus> j'ai vu ton billet dans leur blog
<nizarus> ah great :)
<farkao> http://www.tunandroid.com/content/index.php/nouveautes/jpo-de-lensi-et-tunandroid-de-lafter-event/
<farkao> c mon 2ème article avec tunandroid
<nizarus> oui je l'ai lu :) je reçois les articles du site dans mon agrégateur de flux :)
<farkao> nizar tu connais IEEE?
<farkao> je parle de l'asso
<nizarus> l'asso non
<farkao> IEEE Tunisia Student Branch veut organiser une conférence à l'ENIT fin novembre sur "le rôle des logiciels libres pour diminuer le piratage"
<farkao> et j'ai pensé à UBUNTU-TN
<farkao> le sujet n'est pas fixe
<farkao> c'est seulement une heure (max 1h30) à partir de 14h un jour de semaine, c à d on peut fixer le sujet et la date selon nos disponibilités
<nizarus> je pense que nous avons eu un mail dans ce sens là
<nizarus> mais je ne me rappel plus :/
<farkao> alors je lance un thread dans ce sens ?
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> You can see the Ubuntu Party of Paris : http://ubuntu-paris.org/live.php
<faded> bjr..
<nizarus> smella 3lik mel fedda faded :p
<faded2> re
<faded2> [13:48:11] <nizarus> smella 3lik mel fedda faded :p <== merci nizarus.. mais c la vie.. maktouba 3liael fadda wel 3thab :/
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan> bonjour CRACK05 darkwise faded2 khoubeib et nizarus
<nizarus> ahlan sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, merci pour le lien de l'ubuntu-party :D
<sarhan> mais j'ai une question
<sarhan> pourquoi le conferencier utilise windows 7 ><
<nizarus> j'ai pas vu ça
<nizarus> celui là ou celui d'avant ?
<sarhan> celui la de framasoft
<nizarus> ah
<nizarus> framasoft : c'es les logiciels libres en général et pas ubuntu
<sarhan> et pk windows 7 et office powerpoint? ><
<sarhan> il parle d'open source en utilisant du closed source
<nizarus> c'est son problème
<nizarus> mais normalement il aura cette question après
<sarhan> wi  c un public de geeks :D
<sarhan> nizarus, vous n'allez pas mettre à jour le logo sur le wiki?
<nizarus> sarhan, quel logo ?
<sarhan> Ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> sur le wiki il y a encore l'ancien (jaune et rouge)
<nizarus> tu as entendu "windows c'est pas terrible :p"
<nizarus> ah i see
<nizarus> je vais le mettre à jour
<sarhan> oui oui :D
<sarhan> j'ai pas compris le truc d'ubuntu remix :/
<nizarus> je l'ai pas entendu parler de ça :/
<sarhan> voila la il montre son windows 7
<sarhan> apparament il a 7 pour montrer virtualbox
<farkao> salut à tous
<farkao> salut
<imen>  monde
<imen> slt tt le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-07
<LinuxK> bsr
<ANIS> bonjour :-D
<KanGouLya> Bonjout :D
<sarhan> bonjour Ahmed_Drira_ ANIS darkwise CRACK05 et KanGouLya
<ANIS> Bonjour sarhan
<KanGouLya> Bonjour @ * ;)
<sarhan> happy 7 november :D
<ANIS> :D
<KanGouLya> Modifiez vos dattes d'anniversaire :p
<ANIS> lol
<sarhan> quelqu'un connait bien gimp?
<KanGouLya> GimpShop ;)
<sarhan> gimpshop c pas gimp avec le gui de photoshop?
<KanGouLya> C Gimp avec les menus et touches de raccourcis retravaillé pour ceux qui sont habitué à photoshop le temps de se readapté ;)
<sarhan> bon le canal irc de gimp ils parlent pas francais
<KanGouLya> il y a aussi d autres versions avec des packs d addons et plugins complet
<ANIS> j'utilise gimp.. peut être je peux t'aider??
<sarhan> la documantation est down
<KanGouLya> car la version de base de gimp est toute legère avec lee minimum
<sarhan> ANIS, je cherche le filtre lumière douce
<sarhan> aucune idée ou ca se trouve?
<KanGouLya> ANIS demandez vos Stickers à Nizarus, normalement il en a distribué lors de l'install party ;)
<KanGouLya> j y go ++
<sarhan> a+ KanGouLya
<ANIS> désolé sarhan, j'ai rien trouvé.. peut être tu rouveras une autre cose là: http://gimpstuff.org/
<ANIS> chos*
<sarhan> la documentation gimp marche chez toi?
<ANIS> du logiciel ou du site?
<sarhan> site
<sarhan> bon la conferance va commencer
<sarhan> http://ubuntu-paris.org/live.php si tu veux la regarder :D
<ANIS> la doc ne marche pas chez moi aussi
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<nizarus> du beau monde aujourd'hui
<nizarus> quoi de 9 KanGouLya
<nizarus> sarhan, tu as eu les photos ?
<sarhan> nizarus, non :/
<sarhan> on a juste une seule photo prise par kangoulya
<nizarus> farko était là hier :/
<sarhan> il a pas de photo lui apparament
<nizarus> qui a les photos ? sabri ?
<sarhan> non un autre membre du junior ensi
<nizarus> :p
<sarhan> je met la photo prise par kangoulya ?
<nizarus> chakchouka
<sarhan> TODO: emener un appareil photo dans les event ubuntu ^^
<nizarus> pas grave sarhan on attend encore un peut
<sarhan> sinon l'ubuntu party on mis un streaming ogg/theora :)
<nizarus> sarhan, l'appareil photo est obligatoire :) mais pour ton premier event on te pardonne :p
<sarhan> merci :D
<sarhan> c quand le prochain event?
<sarhan> ya rien sur le wiki :'(
<nizarus> il y a le SIB
<nizarus> et il y a la proposition de farko pour l'ENIT
<sarhan> le sib ca sera quel jour le tour d'ubuntu-tn?
<nizarus> on ne sais pas encore
<nizarus> ils sont entrain d'organiser ça
<sabri> salem alikom
<sabri> bellahi qui peut m'aider pour signer le code of conduct de ubuntu
<sabri> allo
<sabri> les membre :(
<sabri> j'ai utiliser la cmd gpg sur le fichier textr du code of conduct puis j'ai copier le fichier ascii mais ça n'a pas marché
<sabri> svp de l'aide
<sabri> chemesseddine
<sabri> bonjour
<sabri> chemess
<sabri> :'(
<sabri> ya personne ou quoi
<farkao> salut
<farkao> je suis farouk (ENSI)
<farkao> chamseddine , sabri salut
<sabri> salu farouk
<sabri> voila personne ne répond ici :(
<sabri>  je suis foutu avc ce code of conduct
<farkao> ssh?
<sabri> nn
<sabri> cé pas le ssh
<sabri> pgp
<sabri> allo
<farkao> oui
<sabri> personne ne peut m'aider pr signer le code :o
<sabri> sayé
<sabri> sayé
<sabri> cé fé
<sabri> merci a tous
<sabri> dima 3awenouni heka
<sabri> hhhhhhh
<Ounis> Salem @tous
<darkwise> allo sabri tu es là ?
<sabri> oui
<sabri> salem
<sabri> cé sarhane?
<sabri> ?
<sabri> salem
<sabri> allo
<darkwise> salem, j'ai fais un pour signer le code de conduite, j'ai fais un tutorial avec des logiciels graphiques
<darkwise> vu que la solution on console existe déjà
<darkwise> c'est Zied aBID
<darkwise> j'ai pas terminé le texte
<sabri> j'ai signé le code
<darkwise> mais je te donne le lien pour voir les images, tu auras une idée pour savoir comment faire
<darkwise> ok ?
<darkwise> ha d'accord :D
<sabri> le probleme cé que je travail avc le shell en petit ecran j'ai pa remarqué tt le texte
<sabri> mais cé fé :) merci
<darkwise> d'accord
<sabri> merci en tout cas, cé généreux
<sabri> :)
<darkwise> est ce que tu as devant toi le lien du tutorial que tu as utilisé ?
<sabri> qd tu cherche a signé le code il te donne un lien vers la méthode
<darkwise> en fait, je l'ai préparé les images il y  aun bout de temps
<darkwise> d'accord.
<sabri> lool, merci bq :)
<sabri> le vrai pb cété hier car j'ai eut un grd prb pr recevoir les msg sur pidgin et evolution a traver un serveur hotmail
<sabri> tout ce qui est configuration de port et tout
<sabri> la tache la plus facile cé de faire un pgp
<darkwise> si tu veux voir la solution alternative : http://zied.abid.be/code_conduite_howto/
<sabri> aprés, auj qd j'ai trouvé le code ascii pr signé jé ignoré le code complet cé pk j'ai eut un pb pr valider
<sabri> merc
<darkwise> il y a que les screenshots, il me reste à faire la page
<darkwise> dis moi si tu as des remarques.
<sabri> tu es sur debian cé ça*?
<sabri> lool, il manque bq d'étapes
<sabri> https://launchpad.net/~sabri-icone-hotmail/+editpgpkeys
<sabri> tu trouvera un lien vers la méthode signé le code of conduct mais tout est enanglais
<sabri> aprés si tu as une solution alternative a thunderbird pr lire des message crypté avec pgp ça sera génial
<sabri> pour signer le code il faut just télécharger le code sous format txt
<sabri> puis faire cette comande
<sabri> pgp --clearsign fichier.txt
<sabri> tu aura le fichier.asc
<darkwise> sabri pour lire les message crypté avec le navigateur (avec les webmail)
<sabri> ouvre la avec la session root
<darkwise> il y a le plugin firegpg de firefox
<sabri> pis met le dans la zone dédié
<sabri> lool,  oui mais j'ai utilisé thunderbird
<darkwise> ha, non, sabri je ne suis pas de ton avis :)
<sabri> :p je me suis cassé la tet toute la nuit pour utiliser enigmail et thunderbird
<darkwise> bravo
<darkwise> en fait, je ne suis pas pour "l'utilisation de la session root"
<darkwise> il y a toujours une autre alternative
<sabri> mais il le faut pour ouvrir des fichier sécurisé
<darkwise> sauf pour une mise à jour ou pour une install d'un logiciel
<darkwise> non, pas du tout
<darkwise> qu'est ce qu'un fichier sécurisé tout d'abord ?
<darkwise> tu veux dire un fichier crypté ?
<sabri> bein, moi j'utilise tjrs la ligne de commande pr tout ce qui est sécurisé
<sabri> :p
<sabri> nn, pa crypté
<darkwise> moi je n'utilise "que la ligne de commande " pour faire "tout"
<sabri> fichier crée avc des droits de admin
<darkwise> pour le chat maintenant je le fait en mode console
<darkwise> d'accord, je comprend
<darkwise> mais pourquoi créer des fichiers avec admin ?
<sabri> cé pa Xchat!!
<darkwise> non, c'est irssi
<sabri> lool, peut etre par ce que je suis tjrs en mode root sur le console
<darkwise> http://irssi.org/
<darkwise> haaaaaaaa !! c'est grave !!!
<darkwise> c'est très très grave
<darkwise> en fait l'utilisateur root est fait que pour "administrer" le système
<darkwise> pas pour utiliser le système
<sabri> lool, je fais tout avc l'admin
<darkwise> là, c'est comme me dire, j'ai un coffre fort avec une clé
<darkwise> sauf que, je donne la clé à tout le monde quand on a le besoin de le faire ...
<darkwise> il faut vraiment vraiment ne pas tapper n'importe quoi
<darkwise> savoir ce qu'on tappe
<darkwise> et pourquoi on le fait
<sabri> lool, mais regarde je ne peut faire la copie qu'aver l'admin
<darkwise> car j'imagine que tu as dépassé le stade de la découverte
<sabri> administrer la carte rés avec admin
<sabri> gerer les dossier avec l'admin
<sabri> en mode normale rien ne fonctionne
<darkwise> c'est faux :)
<sabri> toujours il me demande d'avoir plus de droit
<darkwise> c'est normal, c'est un effet boule de neige
<darkwise> je t'explique :
<sabri> oui, merci
<darkwise> tu crèe un dossier avec root
<darkwise> donc l'utilisateur estg rrot
<darkwise> root
<darkwise> alors, quand tu essaye de copier, modifier quelque chose, tu ne peux le faire
<darkwise> qu'avec rrot
<darkwise> pardon root
<sabri> oui oui j comprenf
<sabri> mais par exemple grub
<darkwise> et du coup tu propage à chaque fois ce problème ...
<sabri> ça ne change qu'avec root
<darkwise> partout dans ton répertoire de connection
<darkwise> voilà
<darkwise> donc ce qu'i faut faire
<darkwise> c'est donner le droit à toi même sur tout les dossiers de ton répertoire
<darkwise> principales
<sabri> lol, oui mais j'ai pas pensé a avoir les droit
<sabri> hhhh
<darkwise> par contre, pour les dossiers copiés d'une partition windows, il faut le faire avec root puis directement redonner les droits à toi même
<sabri> cé plus facile de faire avc le root de se casser la tt a avoir des droits je pense :p
<darkwise> il ne faux pas avoir les droits sur tout
<sabri> oui certainement
<darkwise> il faut avoir les droit où il le faut
<darkwise> c'est tout
<darkwise> par exemple, configuration carte réseaux, là c'est root
<darkwise> utiliser tes fichiers là cest toi :)
<sabri> tu peut m'aider a avoir les droit
<sabri> lool, cé plus facile que chercher :p
<darkwise> c'est très important pour avoir un système sein et homogène
<sabri> oui, je sais j'ai pensé a ça
<darkwise> et çà évite plein d'erreurs inutiles ....
<sabri> mais le probleme que chui pas tjrs sur linux
<sabri> tout mes logiciel ne tourné que sur windows :(
<darkwise> je sais, et les problèmes ont commecé comme çà, j'imagine ....
<sabri> je suis déja a la recherche d'une solution qui me facilite d'utiliser les deux en mm temps
<darkwise> bon courage pour migrer, moi j'ai fait le pas çà y est ;)
<darkwise> et d'ailleurs, c'est pourquoi j'ai fait le tutorial, pour aider les gens à faire le pas ...
<sabri> oui, mais  t'a fais le pa oui
<darkwise> bon aller
<darkwise> la commande
<sabri> mais tu bénéficie de tout
<sabri> !!
<darkwise> c'est à dire ?
<sabri> ya pas de plateforme .net
<darkwise> oui Dieu merci
<sabri> ni des solution avancé pr tout ce qui développement néamoin j'utilise une plateforme ERP
<sabri> cé ce qui me fait peur cé de perdre tout en 1 mmt
<darkwise> ah, non, j'ai des solutions avancés de dev, mais qui marche à 100% sur linux ;)
<darkwise> mais bon çà c'est un autre sujet ...
<sabri> :o
<sabri> tu es a Tunis?
<darkwise> non, désolé
<sabri> :(
<darkwise> on aurai bien parler ...
<sabri> j'ai vrmt besoin de me débarasser de windows
<darkwise> si tu veux, envoie un mail sur la mailing list
<sabri> mais tjrs besoin de vs2008 aussi de plz autre log
<darkwise> avec tous tes besoins
<darkwise> en verra comment on peut t'aider
<sabri> j'ai posé la question a tout le monde
<sabri> firas
<sabri> zied
<sabri> chemesseddine
<sabri> ya pas de solution
<darkwise> non, pas à tout le monde, mais sur la mailing list :D
<darkwise> tu ne sais pas qui aura la solution
<darkwise> mais bon, si ton dev c'est du .net
<darkwise> il ne faut pas espérer un miracle ....
<darkwise> pour changer les droit un fichier (ou un dossier sans la dépendance) :
<darkwise> chmod [les droits] <le_nom_du_fichier>
<sabri> oui, cé du .net
<darkwise> ha ... tu n'as que mono et tous ces outils sur linux
<darkwise> je connais pas mono
<darkwise> mais il y a de bon logiciel crées avec mono
<darkwise> comme f-spot et tomboy
<darkwise> à part çà je connais pas grand chose.
<sabri> looool
<darkwise> je suis plutôt Java/Python
<sabri> bien sur je le connais
<sabri> je connais aussi gtk #
<sabri> mais toujours loin
<darkwise> gtk par contre c'est une bilio, c'est différent je crois
<darkwise> c'est comme mfc sur win
<sabri> t'a un bon tuto python
<darkwise> mm oui
<darkwise> 2 sec
<sabri> je sais il y a aussi un ide gtk#
<sabri> tu peut vérifier sur le net
<darkwise> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html
<darkwise> http://python.developpez.com/cours/pythonneries/
<darkwise> il ya aussi celui là http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python
<sabri> merci
<sabri> alors comment faire pour y avoir les droit
<sabri> zaid
<darkwise> pour changer les droit un fichier (ou un dossier sans la dépendance) :
<darkwise> chmod [les droits] <le_nom_du_fichier>
<darkwise> pour les répertoires et tous les sous-répoirtoire
<sabri> je sais
<darkwise> chmod -R  [les droits] <le_nom_du_fichier>
<darkwise> et çà avec root
<darkwise> maintenant les droits
<darkwise> tu peux mettre 755
<darkwise> c'est le standard
<darkwise> sinon pour comprendre un peut
<sabri> mais cé pas faisable avec un logiciel ou autre
<sabri> 755 par exemple pr les sites
<sabri> lool
<sabri> ena mene7abech hekkak
<sabri> ça diminue la sécurité sur mon pc
<sabri> je préfer que tt reste 755
<sabri> pa plus
<sabri> bein, oui je connais b1 sur la chmod
<sabri> mais je veux pas avoir des fichier avc des droit utilisateur
<darkwise> j'ai pas compris :)
<darkwise> tu as plusieurs utilisateurs sur la même machine ?
<darkwise> si oui, il faut modidifier les 2 dernier chiffre
<darkwise> enlever le droit de lecture pour le group et pour les autres
<sabri> quand je change les fichier a manipuler avc la chmod cé pr attibuer des droit plus
<sabri> alors que je veut que ça reste pr le root
<darkwise> et du coup personne ne peut lire les fichier
<darkwise> j'ai pas bien compris :)
<darkwise> si tu veux m'expliquer d'avantage
<darkwise> on peux passer sur skype ou ekiga
<sabri> mm
<sabri> pa une autre fois ya zaid, inchallah donne moin ton nom de contact
<darkwise> ziedabid
<nizarus> re bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> Neo31, tu as eu le mail pour le vote ?
<nizarus> ping KanGouLya
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> keske g rater pendant la semaine derniere ?
<nizarus> Neo31, pas grand chose
<nizarus> juste un nouveau bot ubuntulog
<Neo31> ^^ we g vu sur le chan
<nizarus> les logs changent de place et ils sont en couleur maintenant
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> nice
<Neo31> y a pas un systeme biologique comme linux ou openbsd ?
<Neo31> le mien yetvarias fisa3 comme qq systemes un pe populaires
<nizarus> :D
<Neo31> nizarus on fait rien avec ubot2 , pk il est tjr connecte au chan?
<nizarus> il fait quoi ubot2 ?
<Neo31> il fait rien
<Neo31> !20
<Neo31> 20?
<Neo31> il affiche les bugs
<Neo31> qq chose comme ca
<Neo31> #20
<nizarus> bug #1
<Neo31> oui c ca
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 609) (heat: 3042)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Neo31> mais rappel moi quand on a utiliser cette fonctionalite?
<nizarus> normalement il fait beaucoup plus
<Neo31> oui mais on a pas acces pour le configurer
<nizarus> et si ma mémoire et bonne c'est MaWaLe qui a demandé à l'avoir ici quand il était coordinateur web&tech
<nizarus> nizarus, c'est un bot standard
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> winou mawele houwa ma3adech yodhor? 3andou barcah 5idma ?
<nizarus> je sais pas !!!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-31
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<subr00t> selem
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<subr00t> thetrue_neozoon, tu connais l'app Wunderlist?
<thetrue_neozoon> nope, dsl^^
<thetrue_neozoon> je débute sur ubuntu en fait :D
<thetrue_neozoon> je suis un unoob en quelques sortes xD
<subr00t> g lu sur OMGUBUNTU qu'elle est disponible dans Ubuntu Software Center, mais je le trouve pas
<subr00t> :p
<thetrue_neozoon> je tente de voir ça, dès que le formatage de la vm est terminé ^^
<subr00t> ok, t sur window$?
<thetrue_neozoon> ouep^^
<subr00t> ^__^ okay
<thetrue_neozoon> je teste des services linux pour les implémenter réellement ^^
<subr00t> des services comme quoi?
<thetrue_neozoon> des services sécurité et network management ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> g déjà testé snort et la c'est shinken^^
<thetrue_neozoon> m'énerve le shinken :(
<thetrue_neozoon> snort c'était impec mais là...
<subr00t> alors tu bosse en domaine network & security?
<subr00t> c b1
<thetrue_neozoon> oui ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> afk pour prière et pause déj, a taleur ^^
<Chinoizi> salemmm
<rahma> salemmm
<Chinoizi> j'ai besoin d'aide si c possible
<Chinoizi> je suis un nouveau linuxien
<Chinoizi> :p
<Chinoizi> ya quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<Chinoizi> salut
<Chinoizi> ya quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?
<thetrue_neozoon> je pourrais tenter de t'aider, mais je dois afk manger
<thetrue_neozoon> je re dans 20-30min maxi ^^
<Chinoizi> ok
<Chinoizi> moi aussi je rentre a la maison maintenant pour manger
<thetrue_neozoon> ok alors taleur, je serais ici ^^
<Chinoizi> je me connecte dans 15 minute
<thetrue_neozoon> je file manger, bon app a toi aussi ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> salut rahma :p
<thetrue_neozoon> bon app le chan ^^
<Chinoizi> bonne app, merci
<Chinoizi> bon tu peut penser a ma question pender le déjeuné
<thetrue_neozoon> mangez bien pour bien grossir, sinon le marché de produit minceur n'aura pas raison d'etre :D
<thetrue_neozoon> ok, annonce :D
<rahma> coucou thetrue_neozoon :)
<rahma> (bon appétit )
<Chinoizi> j'ai un probleme avec le dual-boot, j'ai installé ubuntu 10.11 64bit avec windows 7 64 bit
<Chinoizi> mais ubuntu ne démarrge pas
<Chinoizi> comme si j'ai rein installé
<thetrue_neozoon> t'as installé win7 puis ubuntu?^^
<Chinoizi> pourtant sda5 et swap existe
<Chinoizi> ui
<Chinoizi> vous pouvez penser a ça lors du repas :p
<thetrue_neozoon> dans le grub (dual boot) ya une console et tu peux tenter de voir les commandes et les paramètres ^^^
<thetrue_neozoon> et c'est tu,pas vous, on est tous entre amis ici ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> regarde si la ligne de ubuntu pointe sur sda5 ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> je go manger, a taleur ^^
<Chinoizi> j'ai essayer hier boot-repair, apres l'instlation de win7 ne boot plus lool
<Chinoizi> @+
<Chinoizi> merci
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> hi
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<Chinoizi> bonsoir
<Chinoizi> :-|
<Chinoizi> il y a quelqu'un?
<DelphiWorld> SALAAAAAAAAAAM :)
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox
<Chinoizi> sallam
<DelphiWorld> salam Chinoizi
<Chinoizi> j'ai un soucie avec ubuntu, ya quelqueu'n qui peut m'aider?
<DelphiWorld> hey Abdelhak happy revolution day !
<Chinoizi> :/
<biscraft> Chinoizi, pose t'as question :)
<biscraft> ta
<DelphiWorld> Chinoizi: si tu peux me  trouvé un travail en tunisy, je peux t'aidé :)
<DelphiWorld> salut biscraft
<Chinoizi> je suis un nouveau linuxien, je viens d'istaller ubuntu 11.10 64 bit en dualboot avec windows 7 64 bit, mais le probleme c'est que ubuntu ne boot pas
<DelphiWorld> Chinoizi: qu'esse qu'il te donne ?
<Chinoizi> il ne donne rien, au démmarage il démarre automatiquement sur windows 7
<biscraft> tu n'as pas installé grub ?
<Chinoizi> normalelemetn il l'installe automatiquement nn?
<biscraft> il te demande si tu veux l'installer
<DelphiWorld> biscraft: true:D
<biscraft> je pense que tu as zappé cette étape
<Chinoizi> parceque lors de l'instalation j'ai choisi l'option d'installer ubuntu avec windows
<Chinoizi> de tout les façon, hier j'ai esseyer d'instaler grub, mais le probleme pérsisite
<Chinoizi> apres l'instalation de grub, le pc ne veux plus démarré ni avec windwos ni avec linux
<Chinoizi> j'ete obligé de faire fixboot
<biscraft> :o
<biscraft> tu peux toujours essayer d'installer lilo ou nimporte quel bootloader
<biscraft> mais ché pas comment tu vas faire ça sans pouvoir acceder a ubuntu, a moins de booter sur une live cd ou un usb
<Chinoizi> je suis sur le live cd deja
<biscraft> et t'es sur d'avoir installer ubuntu? ou qu'il est sur le disque dur ?
<biscraft> si oui install simplement lilo
<biscraft> enfin ché pas c'est une idée..
<Chinoizi> je t'envoie un raport?
<Chinoizi> rapport
<biscraft> oui
<Chinoizi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724741/
<biscraft> est ce que tu peux me copier le contenu de menu.lst de grub ?
<biscraft> de la config
<biscraft> (je re)
<Chinoizi> comment?
<Chinoizi> ok tyt
<biscraft> re Chinoizi
<Chinoizi> bon re
<biscraft> alors?
<Chinoizi> riuen de nouevau
<Chinoizi> j'esseyer avec boot-repair
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-01
<DelphiWorld> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-02
<rahma> sabah elghir wel yesmin :)
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<rahma> selem :)
<sahli> bonjour à tous :)
<rahma> bonjour sahli :)
<sahli> ca va !
<rahma> hamdoula et toi ?
<sahli> hamdella
<sahli> neshel 3la 7welek
<rahma> :) oh c'est sympa merci
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> anyone here?
<tux> salut tout le monde
<k3nz0> huhu
<BLuE-Energy> fama 7oms ?
<BLuE-Energy> ti chbikom ré9din
<BLuE-Energy> dave888@
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-03
<rahma> selem 3alaîkoum :)
<rahma> @++
<rahma> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-04
<rahma> se
<rahma> selem
<k3nz0> Salut rahma
<bonois23> salem
<bonois23> salem
<Abdelhak> w3alikom salem
<bonois23> apparament je suis seul
<Abdelhak> et ben, salem :-/
<bonois23> non je voluais dire pour moi
<bonois23> je me suis retrouvé ici suite a des besoins dans la distribution ubuntu
<bonois23> et c'est bien quand c'est voisin
<bonois23> prochaine réunion dimanche c'est ecrit
<Abdelhak> pas encore
<bonois23> sans date c'est vrai
<bonois23> membre ubuntu tn
<bonois23> ok saha aidekoum
<bonois23> a la prochaine inshallah
<Abdelhak> inchaa Allah, 3aid sa3id
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut wissem :)
<DelphiWorld> yo Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> oui
<Abdelhak> slt
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: non sava pas
<EgyParadox> pourquoi?
<Clement_> Bonsoir
<Clement_> Suis-je bien au bon endroit pour poser une question relative au partiotionnement avant l'installation d'ubuntu ?
<k3nz0> oui Clement_ ?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: parce que je suis or egypt
<EgyParadox> or egypt?
<Clement_> Dans ma table de partition y a sda1 qui fait 16mo et  qui est de type fat32, je pense que c'est la dell partition recovery ou qqch de ce genre et j'hésite à la supprimer, vous en savez plus ?
<DelphiWorld> je ponce que c'est la partition du grub
<DelphiWorld> le boot loader
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox:  mean i'm out of egypt
<subr00t> selem
<DelphiWorld> salam subr00t
<EgyParadox> ohh ok
<EgyParadox> I thought that as well
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: my trip to egypt was comming realy nicely
<EgyParadox> really?
<Clement_> Je suis toujours sous win, je peux justement pas faire le partitionnement car j'ai cette partition qui m'fait chier
<wissem> Clement_: probablement une futilité crée par windows
<wissem> ça doit pas te gener dans l'install
<Clement_> Ben si car j'peux avoir que 4 partitions primaires et y a windows, la partition recovery (je peux supprimer celle la non ?) et la ptite en fat
<Clement_> Et j'voudrais mettre win/ubuntu/mes documents
<subr00t> clement_ c'est simple
<subr00t> l'installateur va te guider
<subr00t> juste choisie le partitionnement manuel
<Clement_> Ben je peux pas avoir plus de 4 partitions primaires si ?
<wissem> yep 4 est le nbre max
<subr00t> oui une pour windows, une pour ubuntu, une pour tes document, et la 4eme pour la petite en fat :)
<Clement_> Pas besoin de swap ?
<Clement_> (Je débute à peine sous nux, j'ai lu divers tuto qui me conseillaient d'allouer une partition swap, mais je ne sais pas si c'est essentiel)
<subr00t> tu vas diviser la partion "ubuntu"  en 2 pastition logique
<subr00t> une pour le system (/) que tu doit faire en ext3 ou ext 4, et une swap
<wissem> Clement_: oui ça sera mieux d'en avoir
<Clement_> Oui
<wissem> et pour la partition d'ubuntu: faits deux mount point (/) et (/home/)
<Clement_> Oui mais à ce moment les là les docs ne seront plus accessibles sous win
<wissem> oui mais c'est juste pour tes preferences
<wissem> si tu veux re installer une autre distro tu peux conserver to repertoire personel
<Clement_> En divisant la partition ubuntu je pourrais accéder aux documents depuis windows?
<Clement_> Je pensais qu'il en fallait une dédiée entièrement
<Clement_> Mais la partition Recovery et la Dell Partition je peux les supprimer sans risques non ? Ca simplifierait beaucoup les choses
<wissem> non tu peux pas puisque ça sera de type ext3 ou 4 que windows ne peut l'ouvrir
<wissem> dell partition?
<Clement_> Ouai, une petite partition de 16mo en fat16
<Clement_> je crois que c'est ça, je ne suis pas sur
<Chat7224> hi
<wissem> ah aucune idée
<wissem> mais windows peut les utiliser
<wissem> et dans ce cas tu risques de perdre ton système
<Clement_> Hum
<Clement_> Je vois
<Clement_> Jme renseignerai plus
<Clement_> Merci à vous, bonne soirée!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-05
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / salve / hi / ohayo
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<nizarus> ahla kangoulya
<nizarus> :)
<kangoulya> ahla nizarus
<kangoulya> ça fait longtemps
<kangoulya> comment tu vas ?
<nizarus> quoi de 9 :)
<kangoulya> hamdoullah
<kangoulya> on a lancé gplhost.tn
<nizarus> ça va, comme d'hab
<nizarus> ah great :)
<kangoulya> je travail avec quelques contrib sur le git
<kangoulya> http://git.gplhost.com/gitweb/?o=age
<kangoulya> et les paquets testing là http://debian.kangoulya.org/pub
<kangoulya> on va mettre en place un git pour gplhost.tn aussi et un repo
<kangoulya> mais pour le moment C sur kangoulya.org
<nizarus> i see :)
<kangoulya> un portail en fr aussi est en cours mais avec dse pack d apps au lieu de packs de ressources
<kangoulya> un peu comme un appstore
<kangoulya> si non à part ça G vu Sarhan aujourd'hui
<kangoulya> merci :D
<nizarus> pour les hébergeurs tunisiens
<kangoulya> j'anime un hackerspace dans les nouveau locaux de nawaat où on a démarré avec 3 workshop differents
<kangoulya> oui gplhost.tn C pour du hosting libre en Tunisie
<nizarus>  hackerspace = ?
<kangoulya> bientôt le .ci & .ma
<kangoulya> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace
<nizarus> bien :)
<kangoulya> faudrait des initiatives équivalente une peu partout :D
<kangoulya> surtout avec les clubs jeunes scieences ;)
<nizarus> oui, ces clubs existent déjà partout
<nizarus> il y on a un à monastir très actif dans l'éléectronique et la robotique
<kangoulya> donc intégrer des hackerspaces dans les clubs jeunes sciences ça devrait être assez contagieux :D
<kangoulya> ils s'intéressent à l'open hardware aussi ?
<kangoulya> faudrait pouvoir les faire rencontrer,
<nizarus> je sais pas pour l'open hardware
<nizarus> mais il y on a quelques uns qui s'intéressent aux LL
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-06
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / salve / hi / gutentag / ohayo
<crack3r> w salam thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> 3idek moubarak 5ouya ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-31
<AminosAmigos> Good Morning ::)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-02
<DelphiWorld> hey
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> salam ounis
<ounis> wa alaikom salam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> eid mubarak ;)
<ounis> allah yberek fik
<ounis> ta9abala allah menna wa menkom
<ounis> DelphiWorld come to #hackerspace.tn
<DelphiWorld> ounis: is a channel or what ?
<ounis> yes our channel
<ounis> for the hackerspace
<DelphiWorld> ounis: give me channel name
<ounis> hackerspace.tn
<AminosAmigos> Hey DelphiWorld  :D
<DelphiWorld> hey AminosAmigos
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-03
<mezen> salam
<mezen> Neo31, hello
<Neo31> ahla mezen
<mezen> nice to see you connected
<mezen> how are you bro ?
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> fine :) u ?
<mezen> fine :)
<Neo31> good u r still alive :)
<Neo31> ssup ?
<mezen> hehe
<mezen> yes i'm still alive, fortunately
<mezen> did you finish your studies ?
<mezen> :)
<Neo31> one more year to go
<mezen> oh right, i hope you good luck
<mezen> you seem to be busy ?
<Neo31> yeah just a little
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> i'm fixing a hard drive
<Neo31> thx :)
<mezen> no problem, when you want to chat, just notify me
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<Tux-Tn> ping mezen
<mezen> salut AminosAmigos et Tux-Tn
<mezen> désolé, je dormais un peu
<Tux-Tn> comme d'hab quoi :D
<AminosAmigos> hey :)
<mezen> c'est que je trouve personne à qui parler
<Tux-Tn> mezen, j'ai vu que t'es passé par le canal du #hackerspace.tn
<mezen> oui
<Tux-Tn> ba alors t'as eu des réponses à ta questions ou pas?
<mezen> en fait pas encore
<mezen> on m'a ignoré
<Tux-Tn> non pas du tout
<Tux-Tn> on était en réunion IRL
<Tux-Tn> et le pc avec client IRC fesait le streaming
<Tux-Tn> btw
<Tux-Tn> tu sais ce qu'est un hackerspace?
<mezen> en fait non :) d'où ma question
<Tux-Tn> tu connais wikipedia?
<Tux-Tn> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace Wikipedia est ton ami
<Tux-Tn> et pour le hackerspacetn
<Tux-Tn> jete un oeil à notre wiki http://www.hackerspace.tn
<mezen> merci Tux-Tn :)
<Tux-Tn> mezen, you are welcome
<Tux-Tn> ya avait longtemps meme très longtemps on s'entendait bien x)
<mezen> quand t'etais sarhan oui
<mezen> :))
<Tux-Tn> donc le prb vient du changement de nom? :O
<mezen> non
<mezen> mais t'es plus le même gars
<Tux-Tn> j'ai grandi
<Tux-Tn> je suis même plus mineur :D
<mezen> t'as plus de responsabilités je pense
<Tux-Tn> oui
<mezen> et t'es opérateurs dans certain nombre de salons
<mezen> opérateur pardon
<Tux-Tn> dont celui là si tu me dérange je te kick :P
<mezen> lool
<mezen> je te demanderai pardon
<Tux-Tn> pas la peine
<mezen> et je m'inclinerai devant toi majesté
<mezen> lol
<mezen> en fait non, j'attendrai à ce que le ban expire pour revenir :)
<Tux-Tn> pas mal
<Tux-Tn> sinon tu feras un bot et l'utiliseras pour parler sur le canal
<mezen> lol peut etre
<Tux-Tn> mezen, d'ailleurs t'utilise encore eggdrop?
<Tux-Tn> ou son fork lumi machin
<mezen> oui j'en ai 5 eggdrops :)
<Tux-Tn> dommage que le developement stagne
<mezen> il est toujours maintenu
<Tux-Tn> oui mais pas beaucoup de màj ya meme eu un fork à cause de ca
<mezen> je suis pas au courant du fork
<mezen> comment ça s'appelle ?
<Tux-Tn> limnoria
<Tux-Tn> c'est sur github
<mezen> ha oui mais c'est un fork de Supybot
<mezen> pas pareil
<Tux-Tn> ah wait
<Tux-Tn> je suis entrain de confendre :O
<dj-kandy> Hello ! =D
<Tux-Tn> hey
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-04
<mezen> :)
<elacheche_anis> mezen, hey :)
<mezen> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-28
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
<modamod> bjr
<davlefouAMD> Salem/bjr
<SalahMessaoud> ws
<r3zguin0> slm
<r3zguin0> SalahMessaoud, hello
<SalahMessaoud> r3zguin0, Hello
<r3zguin0> what's up ? :)
<SalahMessaoud> nothing much just work as always :D
<Drupalizer> slm
<VinceQc> Bonjour !
<SalahMessaoud> VinceQc bonjour ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-29
<SalahMessaoud> Gm ^^
<elacheche_anis> GM
<ichihi> elacheche_anis, Salam Anis.  Are you working in Msaken?
<elacheche_anis> Salam ichihi nope I'm working in Sousse :) (20min from/to M'saken)
<ichihi> elacheche_anis, are there IT companies in Sousse?
<r3zguin0> no
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-30
<Bechir> salem
<BechirSeven> Salem
<BechirSeven> My location: Al Munastîr, Tunisia
<SalahMessaoud> G.M
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-31
<SalahMessaoud> G.M
<elacheche_anis> GM SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/84124/
<Neo31> interesting article elacheche_anis
<Neo31> but the topic is overrated! it's not that a big deal so everyone has nothing to talk about but that feature! those who bother using it can just disable it, it is that simple
<Drupalizer> slm
<knoppix> slm
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey guys :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-01
<Drupalizer> slm ^^
<Neo31> ahla Drupalizer
<Neo31> :)
<Drupalizer> ahla w sahla w sa77a ennoum
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> noum?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ca va Drupalizer ?
<Drupalizer> hmd bien
<Drupalizer> et toi ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-02
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oups tool ate
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-03
<sp4nky> proby ya5a mafammech archlinux-tn
<proby> thema
<proby> x)
<sp4nky> nicee ubuntu sux c))
<proby> dude , this is a painful string !
<proby> anyways join me there
<sp4nky> okey
<megabraker> chkono Sarhan ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-30
<SalahMessaoud> H4RD1, :o
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-26
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<crack3r> \o
<elacheche_anis> wassup!
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: Do you use a cli based mail client?
<crack3r> nope, web based only
<crack3r> are there cli clients that are worth trying?
<elacheche_anis> mutt is good.. sup didn't really use.. alpine I never installed..
<crack3r> could you do things like reply, reply to all, forward and that kind of stuff?
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. That's what a mail client supposed to do x) :D
<elacheche_anis> I'm not mastering it yet.. Especially the config files, so now am looking to have more than one email @ configured on it..
<crack3r> I see. I don't like using a mail client and I prefer web versions because I am usually behind firewalls that block smtp and pop/imap
 * Na3iL is feeling happy
<Na3iL> I thought for a while that am the only person here likes to do his tasks with cli based x)
<elacheche_anis> I like to use GMail Webmail.. But I need to change that to a mail client, because I need to send a text file and the other server (bot) is blocking me becasue gmail convert the text files to base64..
<elacheche_anis> loool Na3iL :D
<elacheche_anis> "You're not alone" - MJ :p
<crack3r> elacheche_anis: send it using telnet like a true hacker
<crack3r> helo server
<crack3r> mail from: xxxx
<chaker> elacheche_anis Na3iL : You're not alone :p
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: That hearts :'( :p
<elacheche_anis> I'll try.. Maybe the bot will accept it.. Thanks for the idea :p
<elacheche_anis> haha chaker :)
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: telnet won't work "You're going to have to base64 encode the attachment and create the MIME headers."
<crack3r> elacheche_anis: what's preventing you from doing it? are you too lazy?
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: the bot will reject my files because they'll be encoded using base64 :)
<elacheche_anis> mutt don't encode attachements
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: check this http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/email-clients.txt
<crack3r> <elacheche_anis> crack3r: telnet won't work "You're going to have to base64 encode the attachment and create the MIME headers." << where did you get this message from?
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: stackoverflow :D
<crack3r> Content-Type: application/text; name=myepicfile.txt
<crack3r> Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=myepicfile.txt
<crack3r> \n
<crack3r> myepicfile.txt content
<elacheche_anis> OK.. Will try it :D
<elacheche_anis> thx :p
 * elacheche_anis is too lazy
<crack3r> trop de monde ce soir, y a un meeting ?
<elacheche_anis> y a rien crack3r :D
<elacheche_anis> compte les bots :p :D
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa: est un bot x) elle a oublié de fermer le client IRC avant de rentrer chez elle..
<chaker> elacheche_anis: You forget to count me :'(
<elacheche_anis> You're not a bot :D elacheche is not a bot too :D We just AFK ;) :p
<chaker> te3jebni :)
 * elacheche_anis GTG
<nizarus> no chaker is a bot :p
<volkovmqx> anis, any tips for making an ubuntu install party?
<chaker> hhhhhhhhhhh
<volkovmqx> we did one last year and it was not that successful. a lot of pcs have X crashed during installation, others couldn't boot
<volkovmqx> i'm sure you know these things, any tips to follow ?
<crack3r> volkovmqx: install fedora
<crack3r> okjesors
<volkovmqx> promoting fedora in ubuntu tn room is not good xD
<nizarus> volkovmqx, crack3r ubuntu et fedora dont de la même famille :)
<nizarus> volkovmqx, vous avez installé quelle version ubuntu ?
<volkovmqx> 14.04 as i remember, mint 17.0 too
<chaker> I think that the main idea of ubuntu-tn is to promote FOSS.
<Na3iL> +42 chaker :)
<nizarus> pour les pc récents il est préférable d'installer une version récente
<chaker> But I do advice to install ubuntu for those who don't know anything about GNU/linux OSs. People later have their "best" distro, "best" wm, "best" editor...
<nizarus> et toujours une bonne connexion internet
<nizarus> pour accéder aux forums s'il y a des soucis
<crack3r> volkovmqx: un peu de théorie avant de commencer l'installation pourra aussi aider: comment partionner, points de montages, besoin d'un espace swap, création d'utilisateurs, etc..
<volkovmqx> okay, install ubuntu in dualboot with wintoz?
<chaker> volkovmqx: c'est la choix de l'utilisateur. En fin de compte, c'est leur matos.
<Na3iL> volkovmqx, why you don't use PXE (Preboot eXecution Environment, pronounced also pixie)‬ for you install party.. You will need for a DHCP server on ur network
<Na3iL> It is a geeky stuff x) :p
<volkovmqx> good idea !
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-27
<elacheche> {<chaker> But I do advice to install ubuntu for those who don't know anything about GNU/linux OSs. People later have their "best" distro, "best" wm, "best" editor...} That's what I was saying for years now :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-28
<chaker> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-29
<Dro> bjr
<Dro> elacheche, are you here ?
<elacheche> sidkizz, o/ :D
<sidkizz> Yoo
<elacheche> wassap sidkizz ! SalahMessaoud o/
<sidkizz> Rakech xD
<sidkizz> how you doing
<elacheche> working x)
<sidkizz> rabi ykoun fil 3oun
<sidkizz> ena fsa3t xD
<sidkizz> dazit fiha mridh
<elacheche> x) :D
<SalahMessaoud> yoo elacheche o/
<elacheche> wassup!
<SalahMessaoud> nothing much just work :p
<SalahMessaoud> and you ?
<chabah> Hello
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-01
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> o/
<chaker> Na3iL: o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-31
<praisethemoon> gooooooooood morning!
<Naeil> morning folks
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/
<praisethemoon> good day
<Naeil> hello praisethemoon :D how are you mate
<praisethemoon> I'm good my friend, wbu?
<Naeil> good as well, ty :D
<rafaa> bjj
<praisethemoon> rafaa, bonjour
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, did I scare him? :O
<praisethemoon> and mooorning :D
<elacheche> Who knows.. long nicknames are scary dude x)
<Naeil> hahahaha xD
<Naeil> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> Hey Naeil
<Naeil> how are you elacheche :D
<elacheche> Still alive for a monday morning
<Naeil> hahahaha
<Naeil> btw, are you going to plan to the stand and why not a workshop during the SFD?
<elacheche> Sure! But, I'm starting to get sik of that SFD story.. No Data Love :/
<Naeil> yep, it is weird
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good one XD, planning to buy praisethemoon.org
<praisethemoon> what's the story of FSD?
<elacheche> No DATA LOVE :(
<praisethemoon> elacheche, explain ^_^
<elacheche> No one is sharing what is happening behind the scenes..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, why is that?*
<praisethemoon> Money involved?
<elacheche> Nope praisethemoon.. New Org Team
<praisethemoon> still ..
<praisethemoon> they need to be open
<praisethemoon> what is going on
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what are you going to do about that?
<elacheche> I already shared my thoughts on the SFD ML.. Becasue I know that no one else will do that..
<elacheche> Otherwise, like Naeil said, we should plan something for SFD.. This SFD I'm a Ubuntu-tn member only..
<elacheche> So, I have no excuse.. I guess
<Naeil> I will be very happy if praisethemoon join us in the stand! :D
<elacheche> He will! Do you have a choice praisethemoon !! :p :D
<praisethemoon> uhhm What am I supposed to do? xD
<elacheche> Just "tmid wijhik" and say hi and be friendly to people :D :p
<elacheche> Other things will plan later :D
<praisethemoon> alright xDD
<Naeil> \o/
<elacheche> The main thing is to have someone all the time in there.. So others can go and check some talks..
<praisethemoon> will there be stickers? :D
<praisethemoon> fair enough
<elacheche> Of course someone  that we trust so we and he can leave bags and stuff without worriying about anything :)
<praisethemoon> Yeah, I have participated in FSD 2014 with my club
<Naeil> and btw, elacheche I think we need to have a speech
<Naeil> praisethemoon, what was/is ur club? :D
<praisethemoon> and I was in the stand ^^
<praisethemoon> SmartProjects
<praisethemoon> they usually do robotics
<elacheche> You'll get stickers and an other thing to keep (no idea what yet :p)
<Naeil> ah, yep
<praisethemoon> I recall making a map detector
<elacheche> Naeil: About what :/
<praisethemoon> a tiny robot that scans obstacles and renders the map on computer
<praisethemoon> yay <3
<Naeil> any topic related to Ubuntu, perhaps we have newcomers after it
<elacheche> OK, let's plan one or 2, and plan workshops, I can present anything.. But I just need ideas, I'm not good at finding ideas :/
<Naeil> we schedule a meeting for it, maybe we find more ideas from anyone who will come
<elacheche> OK.. I send a call mail?
<Naeil> yep :D
<elacheche> i'll prepare one by night.. If my head stop speening.. x(
<Naeil> alright
<praisethemoon> can we talk about .. berserk?
 * praisethemoon is jk xDDDD
<Naeil> hahaha praisethemoon :D it is anime right?
<praisethemoon> It is xD but it's also my programming language
<praisethemoon> sniif
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> Why no! Maybe a Lua Workshop with a little introduction to berserk! :)
<praisethemoon> did someone say .. Lua? :D
<praisethemoon> nah it's a bit early for berserk
<praisethemoon> I think next SFD berserk would be ready to rock
<elacheche> Hope so :)
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what was the tunisian web host you told me about last time?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you are back?
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<pavlushka> elacheche: in the office I guess!
<pavlushka> Heya Naeil :)
<elacheche> Yep, still @work
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<praisethemoon> I AM BACK
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: well, there's a song "he is back, back again, / see his back, isn't same?"
<praisethemoon> LOL
<praisethemoon> gonna check it when i'm home :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: saving you the trouble, its of Eminem
<praisethemoon> oh .. xD
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-01
<praisethemoon> good morning o/
<pavlushka> o/ good morning praisethemoon
 * pavlushka was hitting tab after typing g to auto complete
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, how is it going? :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: it is going ok except the part of cooking rice for me.
<praisethemoon> oh my
<praisethemoon> i love rice
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, cook me some rice :(
<praisethemoon> I want Sushi
 * praisethemoon is sad
<pavlushka> yeah, when I am hungry, I feel sad too :(
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> nuuuu
<praisethemoon> he left me ;-;
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/
<Naeil> Hello praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> how is it going Naeil o/
<Naeil> as usual :D what about you :D
<praisethemoon> tired :(
<praisethemoon> been playing video games for too long last night
<praisethemoon> now im regretting not sleeping earlier
<praisethemoon> :(
<Naeil> hahahaha I know that feel
<praisethemoon> .. <3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, are you here with us today?
<elacheche> Yep praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> how is it going elacheche ?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you said that'll send an email to the mailing list yesterday .. if I recall correctly
<elacheche> Yep.. I had an emergency by night, and was little bit sick too, you can guess, I didn't open my laptop :/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, oh sorry to hear that :/ hope everything went well
<praisethemoon> I thought you might've sent it to another ML or something ^^
<elacheche> x)
 * elacheche is looking for anyone to challenge him in a Clash of Codes (CodinGame) before he'll go home..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what's that
<elacheche> check pm :)=
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-02
<praisethemoon> good day folks!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here with us today?
<Naeil> \o
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm always here, but maybe busy or afk :D
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> Mornign Naeil :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, challenge me later
<praisethemoon> when you have some free time :D
<elacheche> Sure! :)
<Naeil> morning elacheche praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/
<praisethemoon> good day
<Naeil> ty how are you guys!
<Naeil> elacheche, did you send the mail about the meeting :p
<elacheche> Naeil, praisethemoon x) → https://redd.it/5alvzf
<elacheche> Naeil: I sent a mail to the ML last night, don't tell me that it wasn't there yet!! (I had that same issue a month ago, the mail was in the archives after 24h, and that's stringe)
<elacheche> See → https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2016-November/014805.html
<elacheche> Check inbox :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you got it?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, am I gonna have a home server now? XD
<praisethemoon> oh yeah I was that email!
<praisethemoon> and i have few questions xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I wasn't addressing it to you :p You're already here, you know that you can ask whatever you want whenever you like.. ;)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, so what's so fancy about a homelab?
<praisethemoon> :D
<Naeil> oh, I have about +30k unread mails, thank to filters I found your mail :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Nothing if you're a Dev :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, so they are useful if you are a sysadmin? :D
<elacheche> Yeah, or have some interest in experiencing some sysadmin stuff..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i dont know what this is https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/comments/5agmnb/my_humble_homelab/
<praisethemoon> but I want it
<elacheche> Usually a home lab will include managing serverS (yep with S) and managing Networks, FW, GW, DMZ..
<praisethemoon> ok honestly i do know xD
<praisethemoon> oh god
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> i thought of kinda
<praisethemoon> relying on your own infrastructure
<praisethemoon> for cloud computing, etc
<elacheche> I saw some homelabs in there have more servers, storage, bandwidth and metrics than what you can find in a Tunisian company
<praisethemoon> yeah I think of that too xd
<elacheche> The worst homelab in there have a better server and bandwidth than my work ones x(
<praisethemoon> well, since most of them are from euw or na
<praisethemoon> i assume it is true :(
<elacheche> But, the next worst homelab will be mine, with a very low end hardware (regarding it's a homelab).. That'll be after getting some >10Mb/s internet @home.. Maybe in 2 years x)
<praisethemoon> ahahaha xD
<elacheche> You know what the most hing I love in that subreddit?
<elacheche> This → https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/search?q=Grafana&restrict_sr=on
<praisethemoon> elacheche, now that's an epic dashboard XD
<praisethemoon> i'm reading the specs of each setup
<praisethemoon> and I have no idea what they are talking about
<elacheche> x)
 * praisethemoon feels n00b
<elacheche> praisethemoon: what are your questions about my mail?
<praisethemoon> oh you already answered them ^^
<elacheche> Oh! OK :D
<elacheche> Naeil: clean your inbox :p If you didn't read a mail for more than a month so probably you don't need to read it any more
<Naeil> hahaha, that's what I am currently doing :D
<Naeil> actually the ML of the kernel dev is the cause of all those unread mails x)
<elacheche> I have 19 unread mails.. 1 from OpenTunisia to not forget about it, 17 about Python & Networks course and a new one from our ML
<Naeil> Yep, I saw the mail in our ML
<Naeil> You think it is a good subject "Docker"?
<elacheche> It's perfect!
<Naeil> yep :D
<elacheche> I user Docker @work, it helped me having 2 or 3 servers less x)
<Naeil> same here
<elacheche> and I love the integrated compose feature, before I was wondering it'll be a pain to maintaint docker-engine, docker-compose, docker-machine, etc.. They did the right choice to add that to the engine
<Naeil> well, dev uses it daily, when they have a fault in their scripts they complain about docker xDD
<elacheche> Naeil: You must use it mor ethan me then, you work with an IT team, I work alone, so I try to keep everything 'stable' with the least change.. x)
<elacheche> My Devs can't use it.. They're JAVA devs x), but they use it without knowing in our pre-production server s x)
<Naeil> hahaha :D
 * praisethemoon is very interested in docker
 * praisethemoon knows it's interesting but does not know about it yet 
 * praisethemoon would be very greatful if he assisted in a docker talk/workshop ..
<elacheche> Great! We have at least 2 people touched Docker here.. Naeil we can coordinate to prepare a 15 workshop :)
<Naeil> yep sure
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You're JAVA DEV, how you do CI/CD in there? It's always hard to find feedback about CI/CD in JAVA Entreprise Env :/
<praisethemoon> frankly; i'm not a java expert
<praisethemoon> i'm more proficient in C/C++
<praisethemoon> but i'm hybrid
<praisethemoon> i dont know how do they do CI here, the things i'm working on are related to R&D ..
<praisethemoon> so i'm kinda on my own most of the time
<elacheche> I see :)
<elacheche> Morning nizarus :)
<nizarus> hello elacheche
<elacheche> How are you doing? :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is opentunisia's website made?
<praisethemoon> php?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: opentunisia.tn ?
<praisethemoon> yeah
<elacheche> The coe is PHP, but I think it's static.. x) Never really feel good to read it and understand why it's in PHP
<praisethemoon> who's maintaining it?
<praisethemoon> is it you elacheche?
<nizarus> comme d'hab elacheche :) et toi ?
<elacheche> none.. I told you it's static.. x)
<elacheche> ça passe nizarus, I'm trying to not be sick x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, the website needs tons of work :(
<elacheche> praisethemoon: the whole project do, the website is the last thing need works right now.. It's it nizarus
<nizarus> yep elacheche :/
<praisethemoon> what is the project about?
<elacheche> http://opentunisia.org/A-Propos/
<praisethemoon> it's a big project :/
<elacheche> Yes it is.. With few contributors.. :/
<praisethemoon> the question, how interested people are
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-03
<praisethemoon> good morning!
<elacheche> Morning Folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> how is it going
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon no work today.. Having some rest @home :D
<praisethemoon> oh :D good for you :D
<Rached> Bonsoir
<Rached> cbj : clibre.tn et sfd.tn ne sont pas accessible et de meme pour opentunisia.org . Est ce que vous pouvez résoudre le problème ?
<Rached> elacheche: cbj : clibre.tn et sfd.tn ne sont pas accessible et de meme pour opentunisia.org . Est ce que vous pouvez résoudre le problème ?
<Rached> join /clibre.tn
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-04
<praisethemoon> good day
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> do you work today? :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon_: I don't work today
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, lucky you :D
<praisethemoon_> i am coming to sousse this weekend
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> looks like someone is back.
<_praisethemoon_> pavlushka, yeah GUESS WHO :D :D
 * pavlushka is guessing someone with a tail :D
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> I HAZ NO TAIL
<praisethemoon> elacheche, is sfd day website down?
<praisethemoon_> linux
<praisethemoon_> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-05
<pavlushka> Hey Naeil, how is it going?
<Naeil> o/ pavlushka fine ty what about you?
<pavlushka> I am good Naeil :)
<Naeil> cool! :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-06
<Naeil> o/
<praisethemoon> hello o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-30
<elacheche> o/ nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> How are you?
<elacheche> somone called jihbed was looking for you here last night
<nizarus> oui elacheche
<nizarus> c'est un ami libriste algérien
<nizarus> je l'ai invité à venir discuter ici
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> Hello, does the command apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop delete all users too ?
<elacheche> Dro: Nop
<elacheche> It just reinstall the DE (Unity or Gnome if you already upgraded to 17.10)
<Dro> elacheche: haha u're here :D
<Dro> elacheche: how to reset ubuntu to 0 then ?
<elacheche> What do you mean by reset!
<elacheche> If your /home is on it's own partition then you can just format / and reinstall Ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-31
<davlefou> Bonjour si on l'on veut!
<praisethemoon> Good day
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-01
<elacheche> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7a021r/opensuse_dressing_up_as_ubuntu_halloween_prank/
<elacheche> x)
<u-la-la> [ OpenSUSE dressing up as Ubuntu... Halloween prank. : linux ] - https://www.reddit.com
<fwhcat> yop
<elacheche> Yo fwhcat :)
<fwhcat> ça fait longtemps ! désolé trop trop de boulot
<fwhcat> ça va?
<elacheche> Same here, extremly busy & tired :/ In a bad way, not a good way :/
<fwhcat> :/
<fwhcat> je reboote (nouveau kernel)
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, Yo
<praisethemoon> its good to have you back :D
<fwhcat> Thanks
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, manac is a compiler for my language xD
<fwhcat> I've been soooo busy with work, yet i'm quite sure i'll get nothing more $_$
<praisethemoon> Yeah
<praisethemoon> same here
<praisethemoon> double work
<praisethemoon> i have no life
<Chikore> Hello o/
<fwhcat> praisethemoon, no life? if you stopped making compilers you'd have time :D
<Chikore> praisethemoon, /etc/init.d/daemon-praisethemoon stop should works fwhcat
<fwhcat> you mean sudo systemctl stop praisethemoon.service ? :D
<praisethemoon> xDDDDD
<Chikore> pkill praisethemoon O:)
 * praisethemoon dies ** sigkill received
<fwhcat> # praisethemoon > sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<fwhcat> xD
<praisethemoon> thats mean
<praisethemoon> :'(
<fwhcat> No, it's just a command
<fwhcat> nothing mean here
<elacheche> fwhcat: Oops, you're not a sudoer ;) :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7a021r/opensuse_dressing_up_as_ubuntu_halloween_prank/ :D
<u-la-la> [ OpenSUSE dressing up as Ubuntu... Halloween prank. : linux ] - https://www.reddit.com
<praisethemoon> elacheche, xD awesome poeple are awesome
<praisethemoon> xd
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-02
<praisethemoon> Hello folks
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> alors davlefou quoi de neuf?
<davlefou> A la recherche data center pour hébergé mon serveur!
<praisethemoon> ou?
<davlefou> En Tunisie! Pas de lieu spécial!
<praisethemoon> ah d'accord
<praisethemoon> besoin d'aide de recommendations?
<davlefou> J'ai contacté Gnet et Ati, j'attend des réponses!
<davlefou> As tu mieux à me conseiller?
<praisethemoon> davlefou, j'ai un ami qui connais les hebergeur ici
<praisethemoon> je vais voir avec lui
<davlefou> Merci, cela serais gentil!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-03
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Dro> Hello
<nzoueidi> Morning Dro how are you?
<elacheche> Mornign folks
<rhabbachi> Hey Good morning folks!
<nzoueidi> Morning guys o/
<nzoueidi> Friday is the coolest day until you perform an upgrade/update for your prod servers, then it will be the damn worst day ever x)
<rhabbachi> :D
<rhabbachi> At my previous employer we had a rule: no deployments on fridays
<nzoueidi> I wish that we had this rule, but a costumer/client when he want you to do a thing, you don't have any options, it must be done :(
<rhabbachi> That is not very healthy :/
<rhabbachi> So is your boss enforcing the clients wiches? Why can't you negociate/discuss with the client?
<praisethemoon> Good day
<nzoueidi> The clients are not human beens as far as I can see, they don't understand x)
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, typical tunisian client?
<praisethemoon> davlefou, bonjour
<praisethemoon> t'as considere cloud temple?
<praisethemoon> sorry qwerty keyboard xd no french accents
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: yep some of them are Tunisians.
<Dro> Hello rhabbachi, nzoueidi & ennasnes , ooops i mean elacheche  :p
<elacheche> Yo Dro :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon nizarus Hello :)
<elacheche> Folks, did you got my email x) x(
<nizarus> salam
<Dro> elacheche: No, I just got ur tnasnissa :P
<Dro> morning nizarus
<elacheche> Dro: I have no poblem with that :D :p
<Dro> elacheche: I do :P STOP Tnasnis please :P hahaha
<Dro> praisethemoon: how are u :P
<elacheche> So, no one wanna host a workshop or a speech during SFD?
<praisethemoon> Dro, yo
<praisethemoon> im good thanks!
<praisethemoon> wbu?
<Dro> praisethemoon: fine, just missing u :P
<praisethemoon> Awww <3
 * Dro praising praisethemoon 
<praisethemoon> \o/ <3
<Dro> lol :P
<nzoueidi> elacheche: have you any topics? I am confused what I will do
<elacheche> Welcome back Bader :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I don't know, thinking about a Release party
<nzoueidi> Yep, a release party is a good thing?
<nzoueidi> I mean it is. My keyboard x)
<elacheche> x)
<bizerte> elacheche: bonsoir,
<bizerte> tu es là?
<bizerte> davlefou: C'est moi!
<hassoon> 'sup
<elacheche> davlefou: o/
<davlefou> elacheche, bonsoir, désolé, j'étais chez un amis à teste pi3.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-04
<elacheche> pas de problème davlefou :)
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars!
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nizarus> salam davlefou
<pavlushka> I dont have a real ip or a domain name but can I still test postfix server on my home network?
<davlefou> pavlushka, vous avez quoi comme probléme avec les ip?
<pavlushka> davlefou: in english please :)
<davlefou> pavlushka, désolé, je ne parle pas english.
<davlefou> mais postfix oui.
<pavlushka> davlefou: ok, je n'ai pas une vraie ip ou un nom de domaine mais puis-je encore tester le serveur postfix sur mon réseau domestique?
<davlefou> rien t'empêche de faire un systéme dns en classe d'adresse privative, tu pourras avoir tout les domaines que tu veux et les ip de ton choix pour faire des tests grandeur natures.
<davlefou> L'objectif est faire des expérimentations non?
<pavlushka> davlefou: oui, le but est de faire des expériences
<davlefou> Avec virtualbox par exemple, tu peux faire des vm dans espace privé et faire des testes. Pour les vm serveur, tu peux n'utiliser que 256mo!
<pavlushka> davlefou: aha, ty
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-29
<elacheche> o/
<Chikore> elacheche, o/
<Dro> Hello guys
<elacheche> Wassup folks?
<Dro> elachech'inho
<Dro> !locate elacheche  :D
<elacheche> Paris :) Already x)
 * elacheche GTG
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-31
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> wassup nzoueidi
<Dro> u-la-la: u-la-la
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-02
<gest0000> bonne soir TLM
<elacheche> Hello world!
<elacheche> Hello gest0000
<gest0000> ca va elacheche  ?
<elacheche> Yep, u?
<gest0000> oui merci
<gest0000> prive stp
<elacheche> K
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-03
<gest0000> bsr tlm
#ubuntu-tn 2019-10-31
<KMx404> heyy
<KMx404> anyone?
<KMx404> @ChanServ
<KMx404> ?
